# Holding under



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Most cases it's over aiming and you get stuck near the spot, try to think of aiming of just one step in the shot sequence no less/more important than any other part of the sequence. I had this issue a while back when I was a Gap shooter where I was peeking for the Gap and the rest of my Form/Sequence would fall apart mostly because I froze near the Gap, I now focus on the sequence and make the aiming at automated as possible keeping focus on where I want the arrow to go and trusting that everything will center in the spot. Since switching to Barebow where the arrow tip is 95% of time in the center (much like a sight pin) I've been far more trusting and relaxed with my aiming.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Go to the Coaches Corner subforum and type 'dot or pin holds low' in the search box, there is a out a days worth of reading in there.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Check this out...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyBKOApNqos&list=UUK5AqQF7nYbxfPe1iKNid4A


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyBKOApNqos


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

glsexton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyBKOApNqos


Haha. that's the same link I posted...
You know what they say... "great minds think alike."


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

Good info. Alistair keeps me grounded, whenever I get out of sync I go back and watch his videos.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Been there done that...I think. Each of us being different.... You get into the shot, your tense (start aiming too soon) and you can't come up because your tense. Relax. Get on target first. Aiming, pin floating in the middle, you begin the shot process. Okay, now you're tensing and there is a moment in time where tensing holds the pin almost dead still.

Locking onto the pin can lock you up and this is more given to spot shooting. For me the pin is there, but I see the target and let the pin become part of the sight picture.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great help all of y'all.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Been there done that...I think. Each of us being different.... You get into the shot, your tense (start aiming too soon) and you can't come up because your tense. Relax. Get on target first. Aiming, pin floating in the middle, you begin the shot process. Okay, now you're tensing and there is a moment in time where tensing holds the pin almost dead still.
> 
> Locking onto the pin can lock you up and this is more given to spot shooting. For me the pin is there, but I see the target and let the pin become part of the sight picture.


:thumbs_up

Made a lot of difference for me. (For us geezers, that little blue pill helps hold it up. :wink


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I have this problem with a pin but not a ring. The pin typically holds low, as if my mind says "don't block the gold". Not so with a ring which centers up nicely. Mental issue or a bow setup issue? I have done some of the stuff shown in the youtube video but it doesn't change.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

hdracer said:


> I have this problem with a pin but not a ring. The pin typically holds low, as if my mind says "don't block the gold". Not so with a ring which centers up nicely. Mental issue or a bow setup issue? I have done some of the stuff shown in the youtube video but it doesn't change.


I know what you mean. My mind wants to see the X during the aiming process. This is difficult to do when my dot covers it. So my mind insists on moving my pin out of the way in order to see the X. 
For this reason, I have personally thought about trying a ring... 

Of course you can retrain your mind to see an "eclipse" (the perimeter of the gold around the dot), rather than the X...


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

I aim below the spot intentionally. I aim with my pin just as I would with an open sighted rifle. Float the bull on top of the pin and execute the shot. Seems I shoot a bit better like this.


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

It took me a while to realize that you don't have to see the X to hit it. A dot covering most of the Vegas 10 will put the arrow in the middle if you make a nice shot. Movement is not as noticeable with a fairly large dot. As an example I tried shooting an indoor paper animal league one recent winter and I could easily hit the bonus dot on an NFAA rabbit, muskrat, etc. more times than not with a dot that covered twice the target dot's size at 20 yards. How? Well, since the dot is in the middle of the vital, you just plant your dot in the middle of that oval and shoot a nice shot. With a .010 pin I did not do any better, but sometimes worse. If you can resist the temptation to peek behind the dot to see if the X is still there you will be fine. That is the beauty of shooting at paper. The middle is the middle when it comes to shooting spots indoors or in the field.


----------

